
Why I'm Grateful About the State of the Web 2019 - mertindervish
https://mertindervish.com/why-im-grateful-about-the-state-of-the-web-2019/
======
shove
Anyone understand the HN ranking algo well enough to explain how this made the
front page?

No offense to this guy, but there’s not a lot of there there.

~~~
faitswulff
My initial reaction was that it was gamed. 7 upvotes at time of reading is
doable by a small group, and it's off peak hours in the US (where I assume
most of HN's traffic comes from).

------
raxxorrax
What about the really terrible things? More emoticons in unicode 11 for
example?

~~~
mertindervish
Oh no!

------
ivanavelikova
Well done.

